# Game 2: Nets @ Raptors--11.4.05



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*@ *  
*
Game 2
New Jersey Nets @ Toronto Raptors
Friday November 4th, 2005
7:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN
Nets Record: 0-1**

Probable Starters:*
    

    
Click Picture for Player Profile

The Nets will look for their first win of the season as they travel across the border to take on the Toronto Raptors.

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Raptors*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 25.0</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Jalen Rose 20.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd/Richard Jefferson 8.00</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Chris Bosh 14.00</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 9.0</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Mike James 7.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>3 Tied 1.00</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>4 Tied 1.00</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 5.00</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>3 Tied 1.00</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 100%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Rafael Araujo 100%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Zoran Planinic 100%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>3 Tied 50%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 83.3%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Jalen Rose/Morris Peterson 100%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>1-0</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>*New Jersey Nets*</td><td>*0-1*</td><td>*1*</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>0-1</td><td>1</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>0-1</td><td>1</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>0-2</td><td>2</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>2-0</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>1-0</td><td>.5</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>1-0</td><td>.5</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>2-0</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Chicago Bulls</td><td>1-0</td><td>.5</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>1-0</td><td>.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>1-0</td><td>.5</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>1-1</td><td>1</td></table>


*Previous Games:*
n/a


*Upcoming Games:*
December 3rd, @ NJ
January 8th, @ TOR
March 4th, @ NJ​


----------



## 22bigwig22 (Sep 4, 2005)

After the loss, I'm picking VC to go for 40 against his old mates...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

22bigwig22 said:


> After the loss, I'm picking VC to go for 40 against his old mates...


 sounds good to me


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

22bigwig22 said:


> After the loss, I'm picking VC to go for 40 against his old mates...


yah i htink VC will go off again....but i doubt u guys will win...i think we will take this one...expect Bosh/Charlie to havea field day against ur frontcourt...im seeing huge numbers frmo both...especially Bosh....

btw...nice game thread very informative...easily one of the best ive ever seen...good job...


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Dare I say.... 1-1?


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

22bigwig22 said:


> After the loss, I'm picking VC to go for 40 against his old mates...


I'd love that :banana: 

However, even if he scores only 20points but we still win... I'd be extremely delighted. :banana: :banana: :banana: 

Lets go NETS!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

If we lose this..Frank is to blame...I can't wait for 44 games before we make a move...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Well at least we learned Collins is healthy, was hitting his shots. Now need him to put the pain in on others!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> btw...nice game thread very informative...easily one of the best ive ever seen...good job...


Thank you very much.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Time to get even, put ourselves at the .500 mark and we need our Atlantic Division title, so why not lets start our wins against the Toronto Raptors (an Atlantic Division opponent). Nets have to pick up their game, and start winning. Lets Go Nets! BTW Nice game thread as usual ToddMac11. :clap:


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Better get this win Nets.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Next 81 games are big!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Next 81 games are big!


Yes indeed they are. We must take advantage of games, and win. Please Nets get us 55. We seriously need wins.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

This is a must win, do or die here fellas.

I expect Collins to come out strong. Dunks, reverse dunks, tip dunks, hes going to get us a triple double and a big W


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> This is a must win, do or die here fellas.
> 
> I expect Collins to come out strong. Dunks, reverse dunks, tip dunks, *hes going to get us a triple double* and a big W


You mean Jason Kidd right. :biggrin: Collins should come out and do good though, Lawrence Frank should have never taken him out last game he was doing great. Hopefully he can do good for us and contribute to our success and generate wins for our club.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Its just the second game of the season there is no panic. At least not yet.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

don't worry guys i am goign to this game. we can't lose.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Nets should win this one.

I think the best they can put on Vince is Rose and even then RJ willl be left to go off.

Our weakness is rebounding,but they don't have the frontcourt to exploit that matchup.

Nets win 98-87.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

adhir1 said:


> yah i htink VC will go off again....but i doubt u guys will win...i think we will take this one...expect Bosh/Charlie to havea field day against ur frontcourt...im seeing huge numbers frmo both...especially Bosh....
> 
> btw...nice game thread very informative...easily one of the best ive ever seen...good job...




Are you crazy, after yesterday's loss.. you do know how much pressure theres on the nets.... for a team who is said to be a contender for the conference...... They will bounce back.. they will come hungryyyyyyyyyyyy!... and yes i do think vc will have a great game....35-40...pts...Rj also would be back hungry,( after being kicked out).... look for him to explode too.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Lookin Forwad To This Game..
Friday - A Lot Of Fans Comin Down - More Boooo's


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

The New Jersey Nets need to start racking up wins into their favor and becoming the best in the Atlantic and having 50+ wins. If we win the Atlantic Division and have over 50 wins I feel accomplished, and go into the playoffs with an attitude. This game will be a good game to watch, I expect some Toronto fans to cheer for Vince Carter because they love the game of basketball as a whole and love VC as a player; and there will definitely be a share fair of boos throughout the crowd. It should not affect Vince, just as long as we get even and put ourselves at .500 (1-1).. and also come out healthy and injury-free. Go Nets!! :clap: I'll do the game thread tomorrow, if anyone wants to help out just post something stating that you will like to also.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

adhir1 said:


> expect Bosh/Charlie to havea field day against ur frontcourt...im seeing huge numbers frmo both...


What's Charlie V's career high in points, college or pro?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I was going to use every gamblers rule of thumb and just double up on the bet on this game to cover my losses from last time and still come out ahead. But then I saw the incredible odds on this game and instead decided to decuple up on my bet from last game. The spread is 4! Are you kidding me?! They'll cover that every quarter. Even real sportlines are giving a ~4 point spread...I might have to break into the savings account for this game. :cheers:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Dooch said:


> The New Jersey Nets need to start racking up wins into their favor and becoming the best in the Atlantic and having 50+ wins. If we win the Atlantic Division and have over 50 wins I feel accomplished, and go into the playoffs with an attitude. This game will be a good game to watch, I expect some Toronto fans to cheer for Vince Carter because they love the game of basketball as a whole and love VC as a player; and there will definitely be a share fair of boos throughout the crowd. It should not affect Vince, just as long as we get even and put ourselves at .500 (1-1).. and also come out healthy and injury-free. Go Nets!! :clap: I'll do the game thread tomorrow, if anyone wants to help out just post something stating that you will like to also.


ill help,not a lot b/c ill hav to do it from my laptop in the cafe i go to,and its a pain in the *** to ask for wifi service there,but ill try to help.
the game is today, right?Friday?


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> ill help,not a lot b/c ill hav to do it from my laptop in the cafe i go to,and its a pain in the *** to ask for wifi service there,but ill try to help.
> the game is today, right?Friday?



ill help too.... ill be watching it on Raptors TV ( damn i hate their commentators)... Morris peterson hits a layup, and the guy goes... Are youuuuuuuuu kidding........... mo peteeeeeeeee. with the layup..


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

I watched about five minutes of the Raptors-Wizards game a few days ago, and the Raptors were really clicking on offense. In particular, pay attention to the spanish kid Jose Calderon. He's a solid addition. He drives very well; I suspect he'll give the Nets' subs fits.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> This is a must win, do or die here fellas.


How is this a must win for the Nets? This game is the furthest thing from a "must-win".


Should be fun to watch.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

comtemplating whether to go or not!! dont wanna risk paying scalpers lots of dough for crappy seats


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Dont forget to place your bets. I just bet 10,000 ucash, nets all the way!

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=213022


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Lets go Nets! Lets get back on the right track! :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Lets play with some defense too... please! Go Nets! :clap: 

:twave:


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm feeling that the Nets are going to be 1-1 after tonight. :cheers:


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Charlie Brown said:


> I'm feeling that the Nets are going to be 1-1 after tonight. :cheers:




yeh they should, plus i dont want want vc to move from NJ... so hopefully they win....and i like the nets.. they much better organization then ehm...( raptors)... and they have kidd and jefferson... i just hope today.. they come out hungry from the beginning and no slacking down..... ( heart that vc?)... lets go.ill be try my best to do the play by play....( i don't want to miss any highlight).


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Jim Spanarkel? Whaaat? At least it's not Mark Jackson.


----------



## unstop (May 5, 2005)

Thank god... Ian is on tonight. Already this game is better than the first.


----------



## BeeOBee (Feb 11, 2005)

We can't let Calderon go off on us like he did in preseason.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

we better win tonite or else...

p.s. how do i bet u cash?


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

Is Collins good for going all game? I thought one of the reasons we lost was because he wasnt in the game enough, plus the fact marc and cliff are horrible


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Guys 1 minnnnnn left..............!Dooch ur ready?


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

VInceeeeeeeeeeee in a nice suiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit!


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> Is Collins good for going all game? I thought one of the reasons we lost was because he wasnt in the game enough, plus the fact marc and cliff are horrible


''plus the fact marc and cliff are horrible''

Plus the fact that they're horrible players or the fact they played horrible?

Writing guys off after one game is uncalled for.

I'm pretty sure those who second-guessed the VC trade were writing him off when he got injured in his first game as a net. Don't write guys off so quickly,man.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

i am actualling impressed with toronto's media... they're giving carter some credit!!


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm Here


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Cakeman said:


> I'm Here



dooch?


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

I dont know for sure about marc, but cliff is a horrible player, sucked last year and in the playoffs and now he gets to suck for another whole year


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

hahah theres something wrong with the net.... nets were on fire in warmup :clap:


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> hahah theres something wrong with the net.... nets were on fire in warmup :clap:


I hope they could do it in the game


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm Ready whats taking so long


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

oooooooooooh.. nice... i like raps entrance video/song!!( jay-z ) haha... they calling the names of the players


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

ok the starters are coming on the court........... its starting.. lets go nets!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Matt Bonner can't dance. :rotf: Did they show the starting line up for the Nets the other day? YES doesn't usually show starting line ups.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

NJ wins the tip....Rj with a turnover


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

graham hits the shot and Rj answers


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

we loosing already


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

we winning


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

bosh with the hook. and kidd with the miss


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

VC_15 said:


> graham hits the shot and Rj answers


RJ actually hit a 3.

Bosh then converts on the other end.

Kidd misses another 3.

-Petey


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

what are the matchups


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

lets hope we play some type of defense tonight


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...de=audio_default_include.html&video=undefined


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

we loosing .


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

Petey said:


> RJ actually hit a 3.
> 
> Bosh then converts on the other end.
> 
> ...


Do you think kidd needs to spend the summer becoming a better shooter


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

wtf?


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Foul on jason collins.. bosh to the line


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

yes


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...de=audio_default_include.html&video=undefined


Thanks for the link.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

bosh hits bot 6-3 raps


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

kristic with the turnaround. 6-5 raps


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

wtf why are they shooting soo many 3's?


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

vince proving critics right


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

the internet radio has like a 30sec delay!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Rj got fouled on the 3pt line... Rj would go to the line for 3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cakeman said:


> what are the matchups


Welcome to BBB.net Cakeman, sure you'll love it here.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Cakeman said:


> vince proving critics right


How is that?


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson gets 3 free throws, fouled beyond the arc. 7-6 New Jersey Nets and the fans of Toronto are letting VC have it again. Go Nets!


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

Petey said:


> Welcome to BBB.net Cakeman, sure you'll love it here.
> 
> -Petey


This is Vinsane I forgot my password


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

That's Collin's 2nd isn't it?

Damnit!

-Petey


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

I know collins was a fake


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

4 turnovers already, that is shocking even for this retarded team


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cakeman said:


> This is Vinsane I forgot my password


2nd time... maybe you should just write it down by your computer?

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

vince hits the shot...9-7 nets


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

why does kristic shoot so much


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

RJ withhhhhh 2 handed slammmmmmmmmm1 and the foul.... timeout raps


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jefferson is taking it to the basket HARD!

Chance for 3.

Nets, 11-10.

-Petey


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

Cakeman said:


> why does kristic shoot so much


maybe because he is our best shooter.... probably best player carter sure the hell isnt getting it done


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

11-10 New Jersey Nets on the Richard Jefferson dunk.. And one.. Going to the free throw line after the timeout. Go Nets!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> maybe because he is our best shooter.... probably best player carter sure the hell isnt getting it done



hm he's 1-3..... ? calm down bro....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cakeman said:


> why does kristic shoot so much


Even Carter has said it, Krstic is the Nets best mid range shooter!

-Petey


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

its sooo funny when vince get the ball everyone starts BOOOO ing .... hehehehhehe

who! would you look at RJ he's pumped up


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

*Ian & Jim* > Marv & Mark


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> maybe because he is our best shooter.... probably best player carter sure the hell isnt getting it done


well kristic sure ain't getin nothing done 1-4 and wtf he's our best shooter dude you obviously don't watch basketball you sayin he's a better shooter than vince, lamond, and padgett wowwwwwwww


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Rj with the shot... 14-10 nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pretty sure Krstic has at least 4 boards in the first 7 minutes already!

RJ with his 10th point.

14-10, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Krstic's rebounding looks good. Jefferson's got 10 already.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson with 10 points already, 14-10 New Jersey Nets.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

calm down? I was just stating a fact he is our best shooter


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

did u seeeeeee how ward was that pass.... kidd to vince... he scores... rose answers.. 16-12


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

XenoSphere said:


> *Ian & Jim* > Marv & Mark


You're so right, but the Nets _needed_ Marv


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Carter.

Not a slam but puts it down.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

VC with the assist.... Kristic finishes.....with the foul 18-12


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Nenad Krstic off the feed from Vince Carter. And 1 going to the free throw line. :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, Krstic puts it down, and goes to the line.

We'd have alot more free throw attempts if we didn't convert the FGs on these fouls... LOL

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Vc is playing defence...... he is being physical with Rose...


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

Kristic two more misses pass the damn ball


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter drives, in and out, Carter, misses, Krstic, misses.

Krstic has 6 boards now?

Kidd to Krstic, it's good.

Nets 20, 12...

We better keep pushing.

-Petey


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Krstic jumper. Krstic is going up too quick after the offensive rebound.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Nenad Krstic off the nice assist by Jason Kidd. Krstic already has 7 rebounds! 20-12 New Jersey Nets, Toronto takes a full timeout. :cheers:


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

11-2 run for NJ

Krstic w/ 7 rebounds


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cakeman said:


> Kristic two more misses pass the damn ball


You know he got the 1st shot off a offensive board off of VC's miss, then the 2nd off his own.

He's rebounding finally.

Stepping up to NI's challenge.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Petey said:


> Carter drives, in and out, Carter, misses, Krstic, misses.
> 
> Krstic has 6 boards now?
> 
> ...




and i like our defence.. toooooooooo Kristic is doing a terrific job on Bosh.. and vc and kristic are trying to catch the offensive board.. Rj going hard to the basket.. thats what i want to see


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

RJ is hot hot hot. McNasty is in at the 2. Cliff in. Bonner is in for the Raps, let's hope he doesn't dance.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Vince is out of the game while RJ stays hot.

Let's hope our dream comes true when Carter comes back in. He picks up where RJ left off thus leading to unrelenting pressure from the Nets.


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

Stop w/ the turnovers please!


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

RJ to Uncle Cliff with the mid range J. Bonner hits a 3. RJ hits a 3! 15 points! Did you hear one of the raptors scream like a girl before?


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

they should give jackson the ball more =0 jefferson wit 15 points in da 1st quarter


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

i like the rotation frank put it... RJ , Kidd, CLiff. mcinnis... and mjax... 1st quarter done


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jefferson is on FIRE!

I'm also liking Franks adjustment in sub rotations, he broke up the big 3!

-Petey


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

RJ played a great 1st quarter, missed 1 shot 15 points krstic with 7 boards


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

Man can Vince please score more


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

27-19 in favor of the New Jersey Nets after the 1st quarter. Richard Jefferson leads the Nets with 15 points, Nenad Krstic has 7 rebounds and Jason Kidd has 3 rebounds. On our way to 1-1! Lets Go Nets! :clap:


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Petey said:


> Jefferson is on FIRE!
> 
> *I'm also liking Franks adjustment in sub rotations, he broke up the big 3!*
> -Petey


its workin though!


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Daaaaaaamn....Curly with 7 rebounds in a quarter.

Rj with 15 points


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Cakeman said:


> Man can Vince please score more


He's 2/4. He could pick it up in the 2nd,when RJ leaves.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Cakeman said:


> Man can Vince please score more



man as long as we are winning.. i dont care if he scores.... he has 3 assits... so far.. thats good


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

Cakeman said:


> Man can Vince please score more


You're right. Carter needs to turn it up a notch.

EDIT: Kidd has 3 assists. Carter w/ 2


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

For being overrated and having no jump shot RJs playing lights out


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Arjuao with a turnover... Bosh doesn't look happy.

Murray on the court, called for traveling.

-Petey


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

Robinson GET OFF THE COURT


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

Robinson GET OFF THE COURT


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

I like our deffffffffffense........!! lets gooooooooooo


----------



## NJNetsMVP (Oct 6, 2005)

Does anyone here know an internet site... that lets me listen to Nets' basketball?


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> For being overrated and having no jump shot RJs playing lights out


It's only one quarter not to be hating or anything


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson called for a double dribble... HAHA, CV on the floor now.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

VC is back


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Villanueva is ugly. Wow. Almost uglier than Handlogten.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice play By Mjax... he moved hsi feet.. turnover by bosh


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

8 turnovers already


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Think Bosh is trying to do too much, as another turn over.

Carter on for RJ.

-Petey


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

Can we get our best shooter the ball please VC


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

9 turn overs


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

9 f'n TOs.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter steps out of bounds, 9th Nets turnover.

We can't do this and expect to lead by 10 every game.

Nets doing a great job on the boards though.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

and the first game and a quarter this season,has there been a rapport between VC and RJ?

I hate the fact that it seems like it's JK to RJ or JK to VC.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

With 8:46 left in the second quarter the New Jersey Nets lead 31-21. Not bad so far we must keep up the good play and even up our record at .500 (1-1).


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

:rotf: Ian Eagle and Raftery back in the day!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow just got in and I see Nenad has 7 rebounds


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

VC FOr threeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! on the buzzer


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Carter buzzer beating 3 in the mouth of every Toronto fan! :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha loose ball to Carter, HITS a 3!

Carter then called for a push on CV.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

3 at the shot clock buzzer for Vince.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

VC for 3 at the buzzer!

Then a force out by VC, his 1st foul.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go nets... win this game, don't lose just like last game....


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Any internet feed of this


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

carter turns it over twice in a row than hits a 3--- And philly is losing again


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

tiemout raps...


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter 3-point field goal as the shot clock expired. Assisted by Jeff McInnis. 34-23 New Jersey Nets still in the 2nd quarter/first half. :clap:


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

kristic with another miss why do we rely on him so much he's only good when he is wide open


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> carter turns it over twice in a row than hits a 3--- And philly is losing again



i understand carters tension so far.. hes warming up... in the second half hell heat up.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice pass by Vc.... Mjax cant catch the ball!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

carter turns it over AGAIN!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

11th TO by VC

McInnis a foul


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

too many turnovers....
what is wrong with vince.. he looks sort of sad


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

3 Turnovers by Vince...oy!


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> too many turnovers....
> what is wrong with vince.. he looks sort of sad


He always does.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Lamond murray cuts.. doesnt even see the ballllllllllll1.. carter passes it to him.. and it hits his head!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Murry not ready for pass from VC, 12th TO
time out Nets


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

murray needs to take a seat.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think Murray is really pressing, ball off his head out of bounds LOL

We can only laugh cause it's the Raptors.

Can't make these mistakes against others and still expect to win!

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Only against the raps can you commit 12 turnovers lead by as much as we are.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> 11th TO by VC
> 
> McInnis a foul




wow! 11th to for vc? are u sure?


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

carter fing up where is kidd


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

*Camera Views*

Okk... this is off topic but isn't anyone other than me annoyed with whoever is the camera person for the Yes Network... welll who ever the camera person is .... he/she keeps zooming in and then out..... like every 5 seconds...


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

Can I ask why doesnt zoran get more time? he has no problem scoring so why the hell is muuray playing before him? oh yeah cause we have the worst coach in the world  12 turnovers?


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

34-24 New Jersey Nets. Lamond Murray is having a tough time getting the ball bounces off of his head on the quick pass inside from VC. Go Nets!


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

12 turnovers...lucky for us, Toronto is scoring five points off those TOs


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> wow! 11th to for vc? are u sure?


nah it's four


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Those plays where Carter passed the ball to Murray and stuff..To whom are those turnovers registered?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

i am still fraustrated about last losing game, if we won last game, we would have 2 win........................................


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> wow! 11th to for vc? are u sure?


for team


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

VC_15 said:


> wow! 11th to for vc? are u sure?



No. He made 4 TOs


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

jarkid said:


> i am still fraustrated about last losing game, if we won last game, we would have 2 win........................................


Game's not over,dog.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Let's kill these clowns!!!!!!!!


Raptors 187.


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

"The Marv Albert Show", what the bloody hell? :raised_ey


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> Those plays where Carter passed the ball to Murray and stuff..To whom are those turnovers registered?


vince


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets starting 5, hopefully they can finish off the final 5 minutes.

CV throws VC to the floor, turnover, Nets ball.

They only have 7, Nets w/ 12.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Is RJ hogging the ball?

The way I'm hearing it is,the ball goes to RJ,and it doesn't leave his hands until a shot has been put up..


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carge on Raptor's CV

7 TOs for Raps

12 TOs for Nets

36-24 Nets


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow this raps commentators with their sly comments at Vince.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW Krstic with the turnaround with a man in his face, Nets up 12.

Pretty.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

24-13 Nets out rebounding Raps

40-26 Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, Carter no look pass to Krstic, Krstic w/ the slam.

-Petey


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Krstic slam, nice pass by VC! Kidd with a 3! He takes too many 3s, needs to take more mid range jumpers and lay ups.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> Is RJ hogging the ball?
> 
> The way I'm hearing it is,the ball goes to RJ,and it doesn't leave his hands until a shot has been put up..


well i noticed that tooo but as long we are winning then well me not complaining.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, RJ board, pass to Kidd, pull up 3!

Hits!

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

I love the rapport between Krstic and Carter.

(I don't know why I've said ''rapport'' twice tonight)


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

10 points, 7 rebounds...Krstic is amazing.

Kidd w/ the 3


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

come on vince at least score double figs before half


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

kristic 11 fg's man why does he shoot so much


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

VCFSO2000 said:


> Is RJ hogging the ball?
> 
> The way I'm hearing it is,the ball goes to RJ,and it doesn't leave his hands until a shot has been put up..


 Pretty sure RJ has missed 2/3 shots, if VC were on that streak, they would pass to him and not expect it back either.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

XenoSphere said:


> Krstic slam, nice pass by VC! Kidd with a 3! He takes too many 3s, needs to take more mid range jumpers and lay ups.


I actually think Kidd is best at shooting 3's. I'd let him take that all day


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

who says Krstic is worse than Bosh ?


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

Cakeman said:


> come on vince at least score double figs before half


Vince might end up exploding in the 2nd half...at least i wish he does :clap:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

How are we looking? Turnovers right.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

41-28 New Jersey Nets. Nenad Krstic has been scoring points in the paint and with his mid-range jumper. Jason Kidd made a three ball. New Jersey Nets are playing good basketball so far. Too bad we couldn't have played like this on opening night for the whole game. Go Nets!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

New Jersey 25 rebs Toronto 13 rebs
Nice!!!!!!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Kristic is killing the boardsssssss!!.. he takes an offensive.. got a foul goes to the line.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Krstic, misses board, has 8 now.

Krstic to the line foul on CV.

-Petey


----------



## NJNetsMVP (Oct 6, 2005)

I asked earlier but is there any internet radio for this?


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

jarkid said:


> who says Krstic is worse than Bosh ?


are you saying kristic is better than bosh ??????
wtf bosh is way better than kristic


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Stats are just like G string on sexy girl they show something but in fact you can not see anything!


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

NJNetsMVP said:


> I asked earlier but is there any internet radio for this?


http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...de=audio_default_include.html&video=undefined


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter is limping out there.

Fell on a Raptors' foot.

-Petey


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

NJNetsMVP said:


> I asked earlier but is there any internet radio for this?


Toronto's Sports Radio - THE Fan 590


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

why do you care so much if carter scored? he will get at least 20 so stop freakin, krstic had a good half


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Carter better walk it off.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Krstic is going to revenge on CV for the preseason game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ with 7 boards.

Krstic over the top... think that is 3 fouls.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Don't get to excited my friends. The Nets still have 2 and 1/2 quarters to play. If someone gets hot then...


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Gotta get Krstic out of there.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice d by vince... jalen is not doing anything.


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

3 fouls on Krstic


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

man who said kristic was our best shooter


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

goddamn what the hell how can he be that stupid


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh... Robinson, Jefferson, Carter, Kidd, McInnis on the floor at the same time.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cakeman said:


> man who said kristic was our best shooter


Vince Carter.

Are you watching the game? That wasn't a shot but a post move...

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Don't get to excited my friends. The Nets still have 2 and 1/2 quarters to play. If someone gets hot then...


then just like last game....lol


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to a cutting Carter, dumps off to RJ, RJ is fouled by Rose.

-Petey


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

kristic has 13 fga one less than vince and rj
who does he think he is


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

45-28; 40 to go in the half.

RJ with another rebound.

-Petey


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

cakeman shut the hell up, I ***** too but only when we are losing, we are up by 17


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Cakeman said:


> kristic has 13 fga one less than vince and rj
> who does he think he is


Some of them have come off offensive rebound putbacks. He's not hogging the ball or anything.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Cakeman said:


> kristic has 13 fga one less than vince and rj
> who does he think he is



shut up


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cakeman said:


> kristic has 13 fga one less than vince and rj
> who does he think he is


You do realize the Nets are winning by 17...

Kidd to Carter, Carter doesn't get a shot off, another turnover.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Did Kidd mismanage that last possession?


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

end of second quarter 45-28.. nets...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

45-28 at the half.

9-2 run to end the half.

-Petey


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> cakeman shut the hell up, I ***** too but only when we are losing, we are up by 17


I think it's against the rules to say stuff like this to another member isn't it


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Shut up Cakeman.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

asside from turning the ball over a bit much, it was an overall excellent 1st half. Great Defense and we dominated the boards.


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> shut up


freedom of speech my friend


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> carter turns it over twice in a row than hits a 3--- And philly is losing again




And the knicks


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

45-28 New Jersey Nets. Nenad Krstic unfortunately has 3 fouls, Richard Jefferson has 17 points. It is halftime, Nenad Krstic and Richard Jefferson both have 8 rebounds, Krstic with 12 points. We are looking good so far, hopefully we repeat what we did in the first half but better and correct our mistakes. Go Nets! :clap:


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Shut up Cakeman.


freedom of speech my fellow American


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Cakeman said:


> freedom of speech my fellow American


yes you have freedom of speech, but lets keep the peace please.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Prediction. 

Nets win in a blowout.

Carter finishes with no more than 17 pts. Nothing against VC,since it's a blowout, he won't play big minutes.

RJ and VC need to work together some more.

Go ahead and say I'm a VC homer,but IMO,this is mostly on RJ. VC is looking for him,but I don't see that same love coming from RJ.

...I hope I'm wrong and maybe VC isn't as active without the ball as RJ is...


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> And the knicks


i hope everyteams in atlantic excluding nets lose, then we would be no.3 at least..lol


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

I am liking everything in this game... but i need vince to stop turning over the bal... he doesnt have to score....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

31-14, Nets on the board?

-Petey


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> yes you have freedom of speech, but lets keep the peace please.


I have not started anything with anybody just stating my opinion on a site which allows me to do that


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

If we get this win, we'll be right back in the thick of the eastern conference.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> 31-14, Nets on the board?
> 
> -Petey


yup, very good nets... probily one of the biggest reasions we are winning.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Cakeman said:


> I have not started anything with anybody just stating my opinion on a site which allows me to do that


guys, please drop it


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

lets just wish frank doesnt put the bench right away... and we loose the lead like what happened to the bucks. But i guess he llearned... he played kidd and carter to the last second of the second quarter


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

The Charlotte Bobcats lead the Philadelphia 76ers 52-44 at halftime; the Memphis Grizzlies lead the Orlando Magic by a score of 43-40 at halftime. The New York Knicks trail the Washington Wizards 32-20 during the 2nd quarter. Good news for the New Jersey Nets. Lets Go Nets! (1-1) :cheers:


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Cakeman said:


> I have not started anything with anybody just stating my opinion on a site which allows me to do that


Yes you are just being VC fan not the real NETS fan..and this is NETS forum in fact.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

did u no that they only show nets home games in hd?!


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> Prediction.
> 
> Nets win in a blowout.
> 
> ...


Exactly What I have been saying Vince wil pass the ball with no problem but rj will drive and throw up a stupid shot rather than pass the ball out, same with kristic most people when they get an off. rebound they pass it back out to clear it but he just goes back up with it same as last year


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

NR 1 said:


> Yes you are just being VC fan not the real NETS fan..and this is NETS forum in fact.


hey call it what you wanna


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rose is their high scorer at half with 7... LOL

Carter has 7 as the 3rd highest on the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Cakeman said:


> Exactly What I have been saying Vince wil pass the ball with no problem but rj will drive and throw up a stupid shot rather than pass the ball out, same with kristic most people when they get an off. rebound they pass it back out to clear it but he just goes back up with it same as last year


1) RJ has looked for Vince tonite, in fact, he has fed him the ball in the post on at least 4 occasions
2) RJ has a rythm tonite, if you want someone to shoot, it should be him
3) If Krstic gets the ball and he is 2 feet from the basket, HE IS SUPPOSED TO SHOOT, if he passed it out and reset, then I would be mad.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> 1) RJ has looked for Vince tonite, in fact, he has fed him the ball in the post on at least 4 occasions
> 2) RJ has a rythm tonite, if you want someone to shoot, it should be him




I agree... as much as i wnat vince to dunk and score on these cats......... but hey were winning... i should be happy.. lets just cut on our turnovers..


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Whats with theese people complaining? Were up double digits. I dont care if its Lamond Murray or Scott Padgett scoring, were winning, appreciate it


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

wow I like that Krstic is getting touches...RJ had a very nice 1st half...keep it up Jerz...


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

anyone else notice VC limping, tweaked his ankle i believe


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Whats with theese people complaining? Were up double digits. I dont care if its Lamond Murray or Scott Padgett scoring, were winning, appreciate it



I agree


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mogriffjr said:



> wow I like that Krstic is getting touches...RJ had a very nice 1st half...keep it up Jerz...


Do you have YES yet?

Move back to NJ already!

-Petey


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

don't worry VC will drop 17 points in the 2nd half and end up with 20+. :cheers: 

oh great first half by the Nets.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Petey said:


> Do you have YES yet?
> 
> Move back to NJ already!
> 
> -Petey


lol I did have yes...that was when i had the satellite...but we had to take satellite away for fast internet...  

I cry both ways...but now I get to listen to it, thanks to Lord SMX! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

second half begins. turnover by bosh.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets with 13 assists on 17 FGs.

Imagine if we didn't turn over the call like a clown team.

Jeez.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Villanueva struggling so far, but I have a bad feeling hes going to have a big second half.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Good first half for the Nets. The need to keep up the intensity, especially on the defensive end.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Nenad Krstic needs to get some blocks so he could still be ranked high in the league amongst players with blocks. Nenad Krstic has been doing a nice job, if he did not get frustrated and get those 3 fouls. Then he would be in even better shape. Go Nets! :clap:


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

yes kristic with 4 fouls go sit your butt down


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

collins and krstic are horrible no joke, how do you foul twice in 20 seconds


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

kidd with the shot.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Damnit. Kidd, toe on the line.

Nets opeing it up a bit.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, Jefferson to Collins, Collins with like 3 pump fakes, then blocked, but fouled.

What is wrong with him tonight?

Jeez!

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Cakeman said:


> Man can Vince please score more


 hell he can average 2pts per game for all care... the only thing that matters is the W


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter with the board... wow, the Nets 1-2-3 boarding like crazy tonight.

Jackson with a nice put back.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Petey said:


> Haha, Jefferson to Collins, Collins with like 3 pump fakes, then blocked, but fouled.
> 
> What is wrong with him tonight?
> 
> ...


 why can't collins just jump up and dunk the ball?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kick ball Raps

50-31 Nets


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

Lord-SMX said:


> why can't collins just jump up and dunk the ball?


One of the things that boggles my mind about Collins.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

krstic: 0 blocks


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW Collins hits the deck, 1 knee down, 2 seconds later, the other knee down. LOL

He's funny with that hair.

-Petey


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

vince isn't even touching the ball


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

who does jump balls in the begining of the game?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I have a feeling we are going to give up the lead. Please no


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> who does jump balls in the begining of the game?


 for the nets?


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

I've been hearing a lot of MJax here...he's putting the ball in the hole like he's suppose to...


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

kidd for threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cakeman said:


> vince isn't even touching the ball


 He just rebounded.

Collins beats James for the jump ball, RJ to Kidd, 3!!!

-Petey


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Kidd comes to life, a nice 3!


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

Kidd w/ the wide open 3.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd for 3.....BANG!! 22pt lead!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

kidd 44444444444 3333333333333333333333


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd having a great shooting game

another 3 for him!

55-33

foul on Kidd, his 1st


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Kidd is on fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiire!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Another rebound for Carter, outlets to Kidd, Kidd now has 12.

WOW!

Only 3 at half.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

57-33 Nets

Time out Raps


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd again...he's hot


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Somewhere Vinsane is super PISSED!

-Petey


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> Kidd again...he's hot


HE'S A SCORING MACHINE! lol


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd getting in on the New Jersey Nets' scoring column. New Jersey Nets are up big 57-33. This should send a message around the league that we are hungry! :clap:


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Kidd is so HOT now.


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

can we please get vince the ball to score


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Nets hold a 36-19 rebound advantage over the Raptors...


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

haha oh my god 24 point lead, didnt know the raptors were this bad :O


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Give VC the ball for god sake.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Collins is avrage today


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

kidd with the layup!!!! hes on fireeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee hot hot hot


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

LOL, Kidd in the lane, left hand, bounces... IN!

Nets up 59-35.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

jeez Kidd again...11pts in the 3rd for Kidd...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Guys, don't overrate this game. I am just as happy as you guys but it's only the Rapstors and VC is not dominating. I could care less if VC scores 25 or not but it's the upcoming games that worry me. We need VC to dominate games.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Mike James responds with the 3pt shot...21pt lead now...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jarkid said:


> Collins is avrage today


He's average Collins... take that for whatever you want. :bsmile:

Kidd and Jackson missing point blank shots!

RJ just inside the arc, RJ has 20.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Guys, don't overrate this game. I am just as happy as you guys but it's only the Rapstors and VC is not dominating. I could care less if VC scores 25 or not but it's the upcoming games that worry me. We need VC to dominate games.




NONo... theyre playing.. good... let vc concetrate on defense and rebounding... i just one one dunk from him


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Mike Jasme of the Raps hist a 3

foul on CV

61-40 Nets

RJ for 2 he has 20 points now


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

VC to RJ...BANG! RJ with 20pts...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ to Carter, Carter is fouled as he bounces the ball off his foot!

-Petey


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

vince shoot the damn ball


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

ah look at Charlie...he looks better in the pros than in college...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins air balls a free throw.

Amazing.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Cakeman said:


> vince shoot the damn ball


he dosent have to, were winning and he realizes that


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

wow airball


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

Collins FINALLY scores one


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

vc isn't having a bad game...

7pts, 5boards, 5dimes, 1steal, 1block


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Kidd with the layuppppppp and both vince and rj jump for the putback hahahahahha


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

KIDD!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd BABY!!!!

ooooh


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, Kidd w/ a steal in the backcourt, goes to the basket, spins on the 'Spaniard'.

Carter rebounds again.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> kidd with the layup!!!! hes on fireeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee hot hot hot


he is showing that he is the best point guard on fire in the league.


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

why is vince not gettin the ball he better show out tomorrow i can watch that game


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> vc isn't having a bad game...
> 
> 7pts, 5boards, 5dimes, 1steal, 1block



they want 27pts *rollseyes*


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

nice bosh! & Kidd is happy  good stuff


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Petey... did u see both Rj and vince jump if kidd had missed it.. they would have fought for the putback lol ahhaha... Vince i need one dunk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> they want 27pts *rollseyes*


 yea even if we loose by 30! *******es.... who cares how much vc scores... were winning by 20+


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

VC is out the game now...some are mad now...McInnis is in...


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

To


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cakeman said:


> why is vince not gettin the ball he better show out tomorrow i can watch that game


Verus the Bulls?

Dude... that is going to be the JKidd show.

Remember how many triple doubles Kidd has in his career verus the Bulls?

HE HATES SKILES!

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson has just broke the 20-point margin. Jason Kidd with a beautiful steal and a lay-in. 64-46. Jason Collins seriously needs to practice his free-throw shooting I do not know what is going on. Nets still have a sizeable lead. Go Nets (1-1)! Get VC the ball more. :clap:


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Look,I just want to win and I don't care how many points he scores. But 6 shot attempts?How?


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Screw and F Frank.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

if carter, rj, krstic can grab 6, 9, 8 boards respectably were gonna be nice!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dooch said:


> Richard Jefferson has just broke the 20-point margin. Jason Kidd with a beautiful steal and a lay-in. 64-46. Jason Collins seriously needs to practice his free-throw shooting I do not know what is going on. Nets still have a sizeable lead. Go Nets (1-1)!* Get VC the ball more*. :clap:


LOL, he is on the bench.  Maybe they'll do that in the 4th quarter.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Petey said:


> Verus the Bulls?
> 
> Dude... that is going to be the JKidd show.
> 
> ...



Why does he hate Skiles?


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> Look,I just want to win and I don't care how many points he scores. But 6 shot attempts?How?


 up 18 who cares! and 6 dimes


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Mogriffjr said:


> VC is out the game now...some are mad now...McInnis is in...


What did I miss, why are people mad?


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Mjax with another board... he is working down there..


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> What did I miss, why are people mad?


 ??? People are *****ing bout how vc only has 7pts


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

Petey said:


> Verus the Bulls?
> 
> Dude... that is going to be the JKidd show.
> 
> ...


notice how kidd was litup against the bulls last year by kirk,duhon and ben


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dang Vince with only 7 shots


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> Mjax with another board... he is working down there..


 yea good news for us... also nice steal by RJ


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jizzy said:


> Why does he hate Skiles?


He thinks Skiles was why he was traded from the Suns.

He could be...

Who knows?

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran replacing Kidd.

First time he's in today.

OMG, Aaron Williams sighting!

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

15pt game... we better not blow it!


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

A-Train's in! *choo choo*


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Krstic and Marc Jackson are good rebounder today !


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

where's vince?!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Vc fans.. calm down.. i know vc has 7 shots only............ but wereeeeeeeeeeee winning!!!!!!!!!.... but now im starting to get worried.. theyre coming.. back... as long as we keep playing defense and crack the boards... vince doesnt have to score..... i just need him to score for my yahoo fantasy league


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> Screw and F Frank.


Why?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Raptors are coming back. Dammit.


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

yeah raps comin back we need vince


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

I don't care about how u regard a good player but this isn't accaptable!

Jason Collins: 
Min: 19
FG%: 0-2
*FT% 1-6 (WTF?)*
Boards: 3
Dimes: 1
Steals: 0
Blocks: 0
*Fouls: 3*
Pts: 1


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter in for Jefferson, RJ's 4th foul.

Maybe he put on too much muscle?

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

VCFSO2000 said:


> Why?


I dont have a problem with him not scoring, the win is more important. I just hope he is not injured


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

i dont like thiiiiiiiiiiiiis 68-53!!!


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

rj with 4 hey hey hey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What was once a 24 point lead, Nets up 15.

Time out!

12-4 run?

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson with the good anticipation takes the ball away from Chris Bosh. AARON WILLIAMS checked into the game. Good passing by the New Jersey Nets. 68-53 New Jersey Nets. Go Nets! :clap:


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> Why?


i'm not even gonna say it.

yes we're winning but Vince only took 6 shots, if he does that all year long we're screwed. RJ and Kidd were supposed to let VC do most of the scoring cuz he's returning back to his former team. That's being selfish imo.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

yea... we don't want the raps to come back! Vaughn needs to learn to shut down the other quick guards


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

VC is back in


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> i'm not even gonna say it.
> 
> yes we're winning but Vince only took 6 shots, if he does that all year long we're screwed. RJ and Kidd were supposed to let VC all do the scoring cuz he's returning back to his former team. That's being selfish imo.


 wow u really should learn basketball


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, Zoran banks a free throw!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> i'm not even gonna say it.
> 
> yes we're winning but Vince only took 6 shots, if he does that all year long we're screwed. RJ and Kidd were supposed to let VC all do the scoring cuz he's returning back to his former team. That's being selfish imo.


take it easy, bro. just one game.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> i'm not even gonna say it.
> 
> yes we're winning but Vince only took 6 shots, if he does that all year long we're screwed. RJ and Kidd were supposed to let VC do most of the scoring cuz he's returning back to his former team. That's being selfish imo.


 lol he just called kidd selfish!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Vc for threeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

VC FOR 3

73-55 Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran to Jackson, to Carter!

3!

CV3!

4th Net in double figures!

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

uncle cliffy...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Why can't the Nets ever hold up a freakin lead.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter 4th Net in double figures, he has 10


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

vc 4444444444444 33333333333333333


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

AIR CROATIA! Woo!


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> wow u really should learn basketball


ah I know baskeball, im just a bit frasturated right now.

oh well, a win is a win but i'm fan and of course i'd like my player to score more and do better.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

I don't care about how u regard a good player but this isn't accaptable!

Jason Collins 
Min: 19
FG%: 0-2
*FT% 1-6 (WTF?)*
Boards: 3
Dimes: 1
Steals: 0
Blocks: 0
*Fouls: 3*
Pts: 1


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, Zoran has been watching Carter.

Circus shot!

Nets up 21 again!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

ZORAN with an amazing move!

76-57 Nets end of the 3rd


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jizzy said:


> Why can't the Nets ever hold up a freakin lead.


They turned it around just for you Jizzy! 

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> ah I know baskeball, im just a bit frasturated right now.
> 
> oh well, a win is a win but i'm fan and of course i'd like my player to score more and do better.


 yea everyone wants vc to score 30 every game but were winning... and let me ask you

Were you happy when vc scored 20+ vs bucks?
or would you be happy if the nets win and vc scores 15?


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> yea... we don't want the raps to come back! Vaughn needs to learn to shut down the other quick guards


are they can just give vince the ball and let him finish them off


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

They find Vince Carter on the side and he drains a three pointer and he breaks double digits. Zoran Planinic with an amazing, beautiful 3-point play. End of the 3rd quarter the New Jersey Nets lead the Toronto Raptors by a score of 76-57. One quarter to go, Lets Go Nets!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

XenoSphere said:


> AIR CROATIA! Woo!


 lol nice move z


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Cakeman said:


> are they can just give vince the ball and let him finish them off


 what?


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

I told you its a waste keeping zoran on the bench, the guy has improved so much, I think he could be our manu


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

ok vc has watched enough..... now he gets to do his thing in the 4th..!!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> ok vc has watched enough..... now he gets to do his thing in the 4th..!!


 don't expect too much pt for the starters if the nets get a bigger lead!


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Kenny Anderson: Vote New Jersey commercial. :eek8: :clap:


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

that was vince's first shot since early in the second wtf


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> yea everyone wants vc to score 30 every game but were winning... and let me ask you
> 
> Were you happy when vc scored 20+ vs bucks?
> or would you be happy if the nets win and vc scores 15?


No, I would want him to score and Nets win at the same time..but like I said im happy for the Nets wins but just mad at Vince for being so unselfish tonight..That's one thing I really HATE about him.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

XenoSphere said:


> Kenny Anderson: Vote New Jersey commercial. :eek8: :clap:


huh?


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> ok vc has watched enough..... now he gets to do his thing in the 4th..!!


No need to ''do his thing''. It's not like the nets need him to take over. Just rebound,play D and the game is over.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

VC with the shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 78-60


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

let krstic play...he is absent for 3rd quarter, he is going to be double-double


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

charlie with 3... 78-63


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

cakeman, you have 40 posts and 39 of them are you *****ing about carter


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter hits for 2 he has 12

78-63 Nets

CV hist a 3 for Raps


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

15pt lead


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter with a nice jumper. 78-63 in the 4th quarter, we need defense from our back-up players. Get Vince the ball on offense. Go Nets! :clap:


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

lol sad but true


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> VC with the shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 78-60



That's when you know you're a hardcore VC fan. Nets leading by 16 and look at the heart and soul poured into that post lol.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Carter....Air.


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> cakeman, you have 40 posts and 39 of them are you *****ing about carter


i do wow thanks for being on my jock


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic, Jefferson and Kidd coming in.

Frank really wants this one!

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

vc hitting on a rj miss... 80-65


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

we NEED this one!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jefferson to Carter?

Our lead has shrunk...

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha WOW

Kidd just yelled "WHAT?" so loud you could hear it over the crowd... LOL

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

we have to upp our defense


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Petey said:


> Haha WOW
> 
> Kidd just yelled "WHAT?" so loud you could hear it over the crowd... LOL
> 
> -Petey


 lol


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

11pt game what the ****?


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

wow down to 11- if we lose this game I'm starting firefrank.com


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Big 4 ! Kidd, Carter, Jefferson... Krstic


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Lord-SMX said:


> lol


There was no foul there...

-Petey


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

jefferson pass the ball


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> wow down to 11- if we lose this game I'm starting firefrank.com


 lol its not just frank... alot of people were *****ing give vc ball give vc the ball... the dumb asses don't know that when we play team ball we win!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

10 point game, Pete with another 3.

Carter misses.

-Petey


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

Toronto's feeling it...


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

8pt game WHAT THE ****?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Mo Peat hits a 3 to put the Raps with in 10, 82-72 Nets

T on Mo Peat for over reacting to a foul


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> 11pt game what the ****?


i'm lovin it we need vince to score


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Damn Raptors and their bombs!

Raptors in single digits, Carter with the floater... rims in.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter off the shot by Richard Jefferson. Morris Peterson technical foul. Kidd completes the free throw, Nenad splits his free throws. The Toronto Raptors are showing heart, Vince Carter driving in for 2. Good game, should not be the close. Cmon Nets!! :clap:


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

carter hits the floer.... collins fouls bosh..


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Mike James hits a 3 

Then Carter hits a floater

86-75 Nets

Foul on Collins


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Warning !! Toronto Is Coming Back !!


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

RJ for 3...


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

RJ threeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cakeman said:


> i'm lovin it we need vince to score


They are not listening to you!

Krstic to RJ for the 3!

HITS!

-Petey


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

BIG 3 for RJ!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Nenad Krstic offensive rebound. Jefferson lights it up from 3 back to a double-digit lead. Shot clock violation on the Raptors. :clap:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

RJ hits a 3 off the feed from Krstic (who grabed the offencive rebound)

shot clock violation on Raps.

89-77 Nets

time out


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

yeah we need carter, because no one else on this team can play :| can we just ban that guy? Big Shot for RJ


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

i think jefferson tries and show every night that he is better than vince


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

RJ just hit the BIGGEST THREE OF LAWRENCE FRANK's COACHING CARRER...


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

boston lead detroit!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Cakeman said:


> i think jefferson tries and show every night that he is better than vince



SHUT UP!


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Cakeman said:


> i think jefferson tries and show every night that he is better than vince


and that makes Vince tradeable? :angel: :cheers:


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

nice to see vince.. driving.. he hits on a goaltending


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

GOALTENDING!!! on the raptors


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cakeman said:


> i think jefferson tries and show every night that he is better than vince


I think they have played less than 15 games together... LOL

Bosh goaltends Carter's shot.

Btw, Carter is not tying to get free, remember what we said RJ would try to do all season (last year)?

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

ravor44 said:


> RJ just hit the BIGGEST THREE OF LAWRENCE FRANK's COACHING CARRER...


Whaaaaaat?

Talk about an overstatement.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

vc with the assist... Rj for threeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Beautiful Pass From Carter To Rj For Da 333333333333333333333333333


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

another 3 for RJ from VC

94-79 Nets


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

RJ another 3, steal at the other end and gets fouled.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hmm, Carter passing to an open Jefferson for 3.

Kidd with the steal, Jefferson streaking, fouled.

-Petey


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> Whaaaaaat?
> 
> Talk about an overstatement.


if RJ didn't hit that maybe the Raptors will have a chance to cut it to 7/6 pts...


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Carter has scored the most silent 18 pts of his career...

And the most silent 8 fourth quarter points of his career..


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh my god RJ was on tonight


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Petey said:


> I think they have played less than 15 games together... LOL
> 
> Bosh goaltends Carter's shot.
> 
> ...



he is actually? what are you talking about he didnt try to get free in the previous quarters but he is now


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

wat's the score


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

ravor44 said:


> if RJ didn't hit that maybe the Raptors will have a chance to cut it to 7/6 pts...


Sure, I understand that. But the message I got from your post is,Frank's job would be in jeopardy if he had lost this game.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

96-79


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, James threw up an air ball, hits the ground, bounces high between Collins and Bosh, Kidd wiggles in, grabs the board and off to the races, flips to Carter, misses the 3, out of bounds.

Carter offensive foul.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Our bench sucks.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

a little "razzle dazzle" by Kidd, passes to VC for the 3 but misses.

96-81 Nets


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

carter drive the f'ing ball


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Why does Carter always get fed the ball when there's 6 seconds or less in the shot clock?


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> Sure, I understand that. But the message I got from your post is,Frank's job would be in jeopardy if he had lost this game.


maybe... :angel:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

VC_15 said:


> he is actually? what are you talking about he didnt try to get free in the previous quarters but he is now


Carter grabbed how many rebounds the previous quarters?

How many times when Carter grabbed the board did Kidd and RJ push at the basket?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Our bench sucks.


It's only the 2nd game, we have a great bench. Give the Nets some time to mesh (I'd say 10 games)


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

#5 ON Collins


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

their chanting VC SUCKS losers...


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

ravor44 said:


> maybe... :angel:


Well,IMO,you're overreacting lol.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to Krstic, fouled by Bosh!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> Why does Carter always get fed the ball when there's 6 seconds or less in the shot clock?


because he knows what to do with it

96-83 Nets

Krstic got fouled by Bosh


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

i love vcs unselfish passing skills


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Why is Rose still on the bench?

-Petey


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> Well,IMO,you're overreacting lol.


Yes..I forgot he has 43 games left...


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

damn vince won't score more than 20 hope he drops 20+ tomorrow


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Petey said:


> Carter grabbed how many rebounds the previous quarters?
> 
> How many times when Carter grabbed the board did Kidd and RJ push at the basket?
> 
> -Petey



what do you mean, i am saying that carter didnt try to get free in the first three quarter but now he is..


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

2:50 to play

97-83 Nets

Timeout Nets


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> It's only the 2nd game, we have a great bench. Give the Nets some time to mesh (I'd say 10 games)




True, but I have no patience.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Cakeman said:


> damn vince won't score more than 20 hope he drops 20+ tomorrow




yo forget vince... its about the nets!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> *because he knows what to do with it*
> 
> 96-83 Nets
> 
> Krstic got fouled by Bosh


True. Very true.

But when he hasn't established an offensive rythm because of the lack of touches,then it's pretty hard to say ''Here you go vince,5 seconds to shoot,go!go!vinsanity!go!''


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Chris Bosh goaltending, count the basket for Vince Carter. VC to Richard Jefferson for 3. Richard Jefferson is ON FIRE tonight!! RJ completes 2 free throws, 32 points. Jalen Rose has been sitting on the bench for quite a long duration of time. Krstic 2 free throws, splits his free throws. Have to love Raptor fans chanting VC Sucks. :cheers: 97-83 4th quarter 2:50 left Timeout. Richard Jefferson has 32 points, 11 rebounds, 5 assists. Vince Carter has 6 assists for us. Lets Go Nets!! :clap:


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*KRSTIC IS BETTER THAN BOSH* --which sentence I said before, but no one believes it


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Charlotte leading Philadelphia!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

jarkid said:


> *KRSTIC IS BETTER THAN BOSH* --which sentence I said before, but no one believes it




lol, maybe but I prefer Bosh.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

VC_15 said:


> what do you mean, i am saying that carter didnt try to get free in the first three quarter but now he is..


Ah yes, sorry.

It's why RJ and Kidd were taking so many more shots than Carter, I was responding to Vinsane.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

jizzy said:


> lol, maybe but I prefer Bosh.


you do that, again..


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Philadelphia sucks.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Rj Is Automatic Baby!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hmm, Collins to Jefferson, matched up with the short Spaniard... HITS the 3.

Calderon has a chance for 3 now... and 1.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Rj for threeeeeeeeeeeeee.. on the other end carter fouls... carledon


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

RJ CAN'T MISS! He hits another 3

100-88 Nets


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

jarkid said:


> you do that, again..



Do what again?


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

wow...35 points for Jefferson. Relax RJ...save it for the next game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, Krstic is a dick.

Come down with it, and go back up, your now KMart, Vince Carter or RJ.

-Petey


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

philly fans were getting so cocky this offseason :jump:


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Do what again?


say bosh is better than krstic


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

carter with the fingeroll... 102-90


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter slices for the lay up
102-90 Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd, Carter, scores.

Nets 102-90.

Carter w/ the dagger.

Minute left.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> philly fans were getting so cocky this offseason :jump:




If they lose to Charlotte, it's gonna be a long season for Philly.


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

And the starters head to the bench.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

THE NETS WIN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

nets winnnnnnnnnn nets win nets winnnnnnnnnnnnn

Big game from RJ, Kidd. Kristic,,,, not that good from VC but... good overall!


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

Vince needs to come back tomorrow with the same attitude rj has..... beat his opposite


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Damn, RJ still all jump and no shot.

lol


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

omg handlogten is the ugliest mofo ive ever seen his face doesnt look even! especially his nose!!! =0

nets win baby 1-1


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

And the Nets win, there 1st game of the season.

RJ 35/11/5
VC 20 
JK 17

102-92 Nets

1-1 on the season


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson is felling it tonight! Another 3 ball. We have broken triple digits and lead the Raptors in the 4th quarter. Vince Carter from Jason Kidd, over 100 points now. NETS WIN!! 102-92!! 1-1!! Lets continue our winning streak at home against the Chicago Bulls tomorrow. Need to keep on producing wins, Go Nets!! Richard Jefferson was obviously the Player of the Game today. :clap:


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

hope new york and boston lose


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

YAHOO!!!! We won we won we won!!! Go Nets!!! :clap: 

:twave:


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Cakeman said:


> Vince needs to come back tomorrow with the same attitude rj has..... beat his opposite


he is 20-6-7 not bad


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Officially time to say it...



Raptors 187.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

OMG...OMG

Richard Jefferson 35/11/5
Vince Carter 20/7/6

can we say MVP? :cheers:


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Good Game


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> OMG...OMG
> 
> Richard Jefferson 35/11/5
> Vince Carter 20/7/6
> ...




i like this.... Even if Rj is our first scorer... is good.. as llong as vince focusses on rebounds and assists more... im fine with that


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

I dont understand Carter had a bad game? He set up guys, rebounded and scored. Only major valid complaint is he needs to do is attack the rim more, other than that he was good today.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

So can Lawrence Frank stay now?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Officially time to say it...
> 
> 
> 
> Raptors 187.



excuse me what does 187 mean


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Vince had a few ugly shots, but played a good overall game.

Did the things the media says he doesnt do.


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice win. Good effort by everyone. Tomorrow we've got to come out strong against Chicago. :cheers:


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> I dont understand Carter had a bad game? He set up guys, rebounded and scored. Only major valid complaint is he needs to do is attack the rim more, other than that he was good today.



Perfectly said! :clap:


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

jarkid said:


> excuse me what does 187 mean



homocide


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

The Charlotte Bobcats just took out the Philadelphia 76ers by a score of 110-93. Makes Philadelphia 0-3. 

*Photos from tonight's win against the Toronto Raptors in the Air Canada Centre in Toronto:*









New Jersey Nets center Nenad Kristic (12), right, drives to the hoop over Toronto Raptors forward Charlie Villanueva during first-half NBA action in Toronto on Friday, November 4, 2005.









New Jersey Nets guard Vince Carter (15) drives around Toronto Raptors guard Jose Calderon (8) during the first half in Toronto on Friday November 4, 2005.









New Jersey Nets guard Vince Carter (15) is shut down as he drives between Toronto Raptors guard Jose Calderon (8) and forward Charlie Villanueva (left) during the first half in Toronto on Friday November 4, 2005.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Dooch said:


> The Charlotte Bobcats just took out the Philadelphia 76ers by a score of 110-93. Makes Philadelphia 0-3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was thoes shoes VC V?.... the 4's are better!


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Wheres that Allen Iverson fan that was talking ****? And NY Baller.

Are the refs on the Celtics and now the Wizards side. Everyones against the Knicks huh? B/C nobody slobs over Larry Brown or the Knicks.....


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Dooch said:


> The Charlotte Bobcats just took out the Philadelphia 76ers by a score of 110-93. Makes Philadelphia 0-3.


YES!!! That was my upset pick!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Wheres that Allen Iverson fan that was talking ****? And NY Baller.
> 
> Are the refs on the Celtics and now the Wizards side. Everyones against the Knicks huh? B/C nobody slobs over Larry Brown or the Knicks.....


Baiting works both ways, dont temp them.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Net2 said:


> YES!!! That was my upset pick!


I am not doing good so far in Pick Em tonight I am 1 for 3, with the New Jersey Nets only beating the Toronto Raptors. I picked Philadelphia and Orlando in the other two games and they both failed miserably. Need a couple wins cmon my picks. :cheers:


----------



## Gmister (Aug 21, 2005)

I really liked this win. As expected Jefferson came out looking to make up for that "uncalled for" outburst.VC had a good game, we now know he doesn't have to score 30 for us to win. If we had played good solid basketball these two first games they both would have been blowouts and people would start calling us definite contenders for the title. All in all great game. 1-1 even, who's next.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Gmister said:


> I really liked this win. As expected Jefferson came out looking to make up for that "uncalled for" outburst.VC had a good game, we now know he doesn't have to score 30 for us to win. If we had played good solid basketball these two first games they both would have been blowouts and people would start calling us definite contenders for the title. All in all great game. 1-1 even, *who's next*.


We got the Chicago Bulls next tomorrow. Great game by the New Jersey Nets overall, bring the momentum into all of our remaining games. Update around the league: the Washington Wizards just beat the New York Knicks by a final score of 86-75. The Detroit Pistons knock off Paul Pierce and the Boston Celtics tonight by a final score of 82-81, this puts Boston and us at a tie for the division lead. (We should change that tomorrow.) Great for the New Jersey Nets all Atlantic Division opponents lost.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Im 6-1 so far for todays picks if SA and Denver hold on


----------



## thenetsfan (Sep 3, 2005)

Much needed win for the nets.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

*More pictures from the New Jersey Nets' win over the Toronto Raptors in the Air Canada Centre:*









New Jersey Nets guard Jason Kidd drives around Toronto Raptors guard Jose Calderon (8) during fourth-quarter NBA action in Toronto on Friday, November 4, 2005.








New Jersey Nets guard Vince Carter (15) picks up an offensive fouls as he knocks Toronto Raptors forward Chris Bosh (4) to the ground during fourth-quarter NBA action in Toronto on Friday, November 4, 2005.









New Jersey Nets guard Vince Carter (15) picks up an offensive fouls as he knocks Toronto Raptors forward Chris Bosh (4) to the ground during fourth-quarter NBA action in Toronto on Friday, November 4, 2005.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Vince had good # but too many turnovers, we have new players and he didnt play much of the Princeton offense last year so Ill cut him some slack

Kristic has done a good job on the boards

Frank did a better job with the subs had McInnis in with Kidd, Murray was bad tonight though
Good win! things looked like they should out there 





Chicago tommorow Nets Nets Nets!!!!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

kamaze said:


> Vince had good # but too many turnovers, we have new players and he didnt play much of the Princeton offense last year so Ill cut him some slack
> 
> Kristic has done a good job on the boards
> 
> ...


anyone going to this game


----------



## Byrdman1531 (Aug 23, 2005)

i am baby...GO NETS


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

sorry dooch, for not helping w/ the updates.
i was unable to watch the game


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> sorry dooch, for not helping w/ the updates.
> i was unable to watch the game


It's ok inuyasha232, we had a good game overall. Maybe you would be willing to help me tomorrow in the New Jersey Nets- Chicago Bulls thread? :cheers:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Dooch said:


> It's ok inuyasha232, we had a good game overall. Maybe you would be willing to help me tomorrow in the New Jersey Nets- Chicago Bulls thread? :cheers:


it depends. wat time is the game?


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> it depends. wat time is the game?


The game against the Chicago Bulls is starting at 7:30 PM, I heard Kirk Hinrich is injured and will most likely sit out this game. :cheers:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Dooch said:


> The game against the Chicago Bulls is starting at 7:30 PM, I heard Kirk Hinrich is injured and will most likely sit out this game. :cheers:


50-75% chance i might.
i hav work till 7:10, and it really depends on traffic on the way home for me.
but i should be online by 7:30-8:00


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Dooch said:


> The game against the Chicago Bulls is starting at 7:30 PM, I heard Kirk Hinrich is injured and will most likely sit out this game. :cheers:


Oh... bad for Hinrich and the Bulls.. 

That would be an advantage for us though. Go Nets! :cheers:


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

tht's great if Hinrich doesnt play Kidd wont have to chase him around 
Noccione/Deng-Carter better Bring It


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

and hinrich has had big games against the nets. :biggrin:


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

you're right about Hinrich playing well against us guess now we have to worry about Sweetney, you think?


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes; the main people we should focus on guarding are Tyson Chandler, Luol Deng, Ben Gordon and Chris Duhon. These 4 players will lead them. inuyasha232 just get on the boards as soon as possible, we should definitely be favored in this matchup. Bring the momentum from the Toronto Raptors win to the game tomorrow against the Chicago Bulls. Go Nets! :cheers:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Yes; the main people we should focus on guarding are Tyson Chandler, Luol Deng, Ben Gordon and Chris Duhon. These 4 players will lead them. *inuyasha232 just get on the bo*ards as soon as possible, we should definitely be favored in this matchup. Bring the momentum from the Toronto Raptors win to the game tomorrow against the Chicago Bulls. Go Nets! :cheers:


will do :cheers:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> will do :cheers:


 :cheers: Hopefully we will have another successful day like today, with posting. Lets Go Nets! Lets take over the division lead.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Dooch said:


> :cheers: Hopefully we will have another successful day like today, with posting. Lets Go Nets! Lets take over the division lead.


i cant believe one game can hav over 40 pages!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> i cant believe one game can hav over 40 pages!


I guess everyone was so pumped up with this game after that painful loss last wednesday. Everyone is just so glad that we won tonight. :clap:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> i cant believe one game can hav over 40 pages!


Well it is not really a 40 page thread, a lot of pages and posts though. Hopefully we will have the same for all the games throughout the season. Nets must continue their winning production, Go Nets!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

inuyasha232 said:


> i cant believe one game can hav over 40 pages!


We had a 700+ game thread last year. Maybe it was more, don't recall. Certainly bigger than anything this season (and preseason) has had.

-Petey


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> i cant believe one game can hav over 40 pages!


only 12 pages for me.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> i cant believe one game can hav over 40 pages!


You should set your options so you view 50 posts per page.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/games/20051104/NJNTOR/boxscore.html - Boxscore

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_ylt=Am4P9lmbiAJreea3FZvyAd.8vLYF?gid=2005110428 New Jersey Nets 102, Toronto Raptors 92

http://www.nj.com/nets/ledger/index.ssf?/nets/stories/1104_gamestory.html - Nets bounce back as Jefferson scores 35









Vince Carter stayed loose, despite boos from the Toronto crowd every time he touched the ball.









Jason Kidd drives and finds a barely pictured Krstic for a wide-open jumper.









Nenad Krstic knocks down a jumper after the dish from Kidd in photo No. 2.









RJ gets an open look. He bounced back strong from a frustrating opener with a big scoring night.









Jason Collins grabs a board.









Vince Carter extends for a rebound in Toronto.









Jason Kidd and Jason Collins are all over Toronto's Mike James. The Nets' D was much improved in Game 2.









RJ gets an open look and hits one of his 5 three-pointers.









Zoran Planinic somehow makes this circus shot as he is fouled by former Net, Toronto's Aaron WIlliams.









Marc Jackson boxes out Toronto's Charlie Villanueva.


----------

